# best mac compatible wireless router?



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

what is the best wireless router that is mac compatible?? Take performance, distance, speed, and ease of setup in2 consideration.
Thanx


----------



## mr.muggles (Jul 27, 2004)

I've had really good luck with Linksys routers/gateways and access points. Bad luck with SMC. That's just my experience. I have heard good things about D-Link and of course I am sure the the Apple Airport Extreme is great.

MM

MM


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Since 802.11b and 802.11g are cross-platform standards, the mac compatibility IMHO is moot. I'm sure that "the best" is some enterprise level AP and costs $10,000.

So what you are asking for is what is the "best consumer level" device. I see equal compliments on the Linksys, D-Link and Netgear brands on the whole.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

thanx
i should probably mention that i need sumthin that can go 90-100 feet through walls pretty easily.


----------



## mr.muggles (Jul 27, 2004)

gmark2000 said:


> Since 802.11b and 802.11g are cross-platform standards, the mac compatibility IMHO is moot. I'm sure that "the best" is some enterprise level AP and costs $10,000.
> 
> So what you are asking for is what is the "best consumer level" device. I see equal compliments on the Linksys, D-Link and Netgear brands on the whole.


Hey that's a really good point. That's what I should have said.

MM


----------



## beagleyguy (Nov 9, 2004)

Geez, Gmark, if you know what the question is, you don't have to make a big deal out of correcting someone. Also, what the heck do "IMHO" and "moot" mean?


----------



## spinz (Feb 1, 2003)

The linksys I have was really easy to configure and works beautifully. Best thing about it is the admin page that is very easy to navigate and even has help blurbs for all the sections beside it.

bad experience with the D-Link 624 that seems to be on sale a lot at Best Buy/Futureshop. Loads of reports of them dropping the signal on computers plugged in through ethernet. That's what happened to me. Apparently lots of them have this problem so you may or may not be lucky.


----------



## hercep (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey,
I would recommend using either D-Link or Linksys. I have been using a D-Link for over 2 years now and I have rarely had any problems with it. I have my router on the top floor of my house and I can use my ibook in my basement, outside on the front porch and even in my back yard at full signal. 
I also hear that the Linksys is very good for signal strength as well. I always keep my routers firmware up to date and so far this strategy has worked well for me.
Good luck!
Paul


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

beagleyguy said:


> Also, what the heck do "IMHO" and "moot" mean?


If you're new to the net and especially forums/chat rooms, people post comments in an abbreviated manner. Popular acronyms are the norm. For example:

LOL = lots of laughs
FWIW = for what it's worth
IMHO = in my honest opinion
...and many, many more!

As for "moot" it's in the dictionary, look it up (heck, I won't do all the work for ya  ).


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

I thought "LOL" was 'laugh out loud'?


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Pamela said:


> I thought "LOL" was 'laugh out loud'?


Is there another way to laugh? Same manure, different pile.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Yeah I guess you're right. It's just funny that all this time I thought there was only one option for LOL.

LOL!


----------



## lunchbox (Aug 25, 2004)

I have my eyes on the Linksys wrt54g wi-fi router. 

Reason being I don't mind the linksys admin setup pages they're pretty intuitive, cover most functions that a user would need to encrypt/port forward their connection etc...

Also, due to the fact that this particular router uses Linux firmware and thusly various 3rd party sources have taken the liberty to code their own firmware to 'overclock' (as some have called it) the router beyond FCC specifications for power output.

You get as a result, added lot of functionality beyond just signal boosting depending on the firmware you use. 

With sveasoft's firmware, you can setup a VPN, set static IP's on your LAN and even SSH into your router. You have to pay to get the latest version of sveasoft's firmware but the support you get in the forums is well worth the $20 USD. They also keep older versions of the software available for free.

Check out the following link for reviews/discussion on this router and its firmware.

http://ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=9546&vpn=WRT54G&manufacture=Linksys

*Please note by flashing the router with the 3rd party firmware you will void your warranty, and Linksys will look the other way if you have problems with the flash and end up with a dead box.* imo it's a marginal risk for the gains you get from using firmware that has been tested and ok'd by many users already.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

I have a D-Link 514, and while it performs well in general (no issues with signal strength or speed), it did die on me once and I had to have it replaced under waranty, which was more of a hassle that I would have liked--it took some time and I had to pay to ship the old unit back to D-Link. Also, the set up with my iBook was not that easy. Once it's going, though, it's fine.

MacS


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Also.. keep in mind, there are many upgrades you can get for your router. There are extra antenna's and boosters you can purchase for your router if it's not functioning enough to meet your needs. I remember a while back.. there was a post about the "Cantenna" I'll have to look that up and make a link.


here it is http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=5611


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Pamela said:


> Yeah I guess you're right. It's just funny that all this time I thought there was only one option for LOL.
> 
> LOL!


LOL
Laughing Out Loud -or- Lots of Luck (or Love)

According to:
http://www.netlingo.com/emailsh.cfm


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

gmark2000 said:


> . I'm sure that "the best" is some enterprise level AP and costs $10,000.
> 
> .


that's exactly what i been looking for!!!
do you know where i can get a couple of those?(cottage)


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

Pamela said:


> I thought "LOL" was 'laugh out loud'?


i think it means "Lord Oh Lord"
at least that's what i been told!!!!!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

When I had my Lombard with a MacSense wireless PC card I used a D-Link access point 
attached to my D-Link router, That worked fine.
Although nowadays you can buy a router with both a wired and wireless connection.


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

IMHO - also can be "In My Humble Opinion"

anyhoot ... i've had a SMC SMC7004ABR wired router for several years. served me well. it was one of the cheaper brand/model at the time, and had a print server which i liked. it's now been replace by a Linksys WRT54G wireless router. i managed to configure the SMC to still act as my print server on my network.

i've heard a lot of ppl have problems with Dlink routers, or at least certain models/revisions. so i'd recommend you do some research on them before you decide on picking one up.


----------

